# Front Range ride on Sun, 6/24?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm bummed that the Dirty Century was cancelled. Looking for another quarter or half century to do instead. Any suggestions? I live in Denver but could drive an hour or more for a good event...

(cancelled) http://forums.roadbikereview.com/rocky-mountain/gravel-grinders-271996.html


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Well its not the 24th, but the Sunrise Century in Boulder is on the 23rd.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

ispoke said:


> I'm bummed that the Dirty Century was cancelled. Looking for another quarter or half century to do instead. Any suggestions? I live in Denver but could drive an hour or more for a good event...
> 
> (cancelled) http://forums.roadbikereview.com/rocky-mountain/gravel-grinders-271996.html


It's been canceled?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Denver Century is the week before. Several ride options including a metric


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

+1 on the Sunrise Century. We did it last year and really enjoyed it. Bring your climbing gears and legs though if you do the full 100mi.

Why was the DC cancelled?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

The Dirty Century cancellation email repeated word for word the form letter sent with my returned check. Circumstances beyond his control. Oh well. Maybe next year, unless the circumstances were legal and involved the ride...


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmm... given that my fitness was zero a couple months ago (4 year decline due to parenting), and I'm finally just getting some muscle and form, 75 miles with big climbs seems too much for my short term radar. I'll hafta pick up one of those outdoorsy rags from Wahoo's and browse the ride listings...


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd suggest then if you want a well supported ride to do the Denver Century 85 mile route the weekend before the 24th then. If you wanted to break/come close 100 miles in a day you could ride the 25 mile loop, and then start the 62 mile loop. Though if you did that you'd be well behind the main group of riders. The 85 mile loop would be challenging without having all the climbing and as I've ridden most of that route at one time or another I can say the 85 mile route is a very nice ride especially on the western end. I don't like riding the eastern half of the north leg and eastern leg so much because of where they are, but the South and West sides are very fun.

Edit:
I just noticed you wanted something in a quarter/half century. In that case the 62 mile route of the Denver Century would fit the bill. I'd suggest not doing the 25 mile route as the here and back again nature is boring plus you don't get to see any of the nice secenery near Golden that makes it worth the while. Plus if you get in over your head, and realize you can't make it back to the start/finish even with a rest RTD makes great sag support.


----------



## INeedGears (Aug 23, 2011)

If it needs to be the 24th there is a Susan G Komen ride in C Springs on the 24th


----------

